

What I Talk About When I Talk About Ice Skating - kristianc
https://plus.google.com/114355643924629339481/posts/LQ94gYWtzxX?fd=1

======
fexl
Amazing to read something so close to home. I too was going 3 or 4 times per
week at the height. For me it's been longer than 18 months, and this reminds
me that it's high time I get back out there.

